# mumble/skype



## frost (Sep 13, 2012)

hey guys, since i play wow i use these talking programs called skype and mumble alot. on those you can create chat rooms for people on one group to talk on. i was thinking that if people wanted to talk instead of type those people could try it out and one of us could make the chat room for people on tegu talk to talk to people on. just a though let me know what you guys think.
that chat rooms apply more for mumble than skype.


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 13, 2012)

That would be nice to have a type of instant messanger for tegu talk


----------



## frost (Sep 13, 2012)

yeah that would be nice too. i wonder if josh can or will put anything like that on here. id like to see it.


----------



## Ntyvirus (Sep 13, 2012)

I liked mumble when i used it for wow


----------

